# should i be worried?



## kay1547 (Oct 17, 2013)

I noticed a red dot on my pictures and video that seem to only appear on wider aperture shots.  At first i thought it was the lens but quickly realized it was the sensor, so i did a few test shots at all apertures and found out that from wide open to about f4 the red dot would appear and higher then that it would disappear.
I did a sensor clean from the menu screen and that seem to have fixed it, but my question is should i be worried? I've never seen a problem like this before and wonder if this sensor might give me problems down the road. the camera is still under warranty so should i send it in? or is this no big deal if a simple sensor clean fixed it for now. I just don't want to have a problem a year later when i no longer have the warranty.
this is a canon 70d


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 17, 2013)

It's a hot pixel. Send it back while it's under warranty. Generally a fairly rare problem.


----------



## Dao (Oct 17, 2013)

Since it is the 70D, so it is relatively new.  If I were you, I will talk to the retailer where you bought the camera from and see if they are able to exchange the camera for you.  If not, Canon should be able to do something.


----------



## kay1547 (Oct 17, 2013)

ok i just got off the phone with canon and here is the unofficial word from their tech. I had 3 techs look at the image and they agree it is a hot pixel and im not the first to call on this. canon doesnt have this in writing but the tech told me that when you use the sensor clean function it will do 2 things, 1 vibrate the sensor to knock off any lose dust and 2 remap the sensor and hopefully fix or move the hot pixel.
not sure if i believe the 2nd part or not, but it did fix the problem.
when i did this i was able to fix my red dot, I just hope that if this is a problem that it comes back before my warranty is up. I certainly have the option to send it in now, but i'll just keep using it till the dot returns.


----------



## Dao (Oct 17, 2013)

Document it down the date, time and the name of the person who you talked to.  Briefly note down the details of the conversation as well for future reference.


----------



## Sherm (Oct 17, 2013)

Send it back. Why even entertain the idea of worrying about it.


----------

